# Boston Herald blogger calls for Coakley to be replaced with McKenna



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*IN CASE YOU MISSED IT: BOSTON HERALD BLOGGER CALLS FOR MARTHA COAKLEY TO BE REPLACED WITH JIM MCKENNA*​
Worcester -- Holly Robichaud, The Boston Herald's "Lone Republican" blogged today on replacing the current Attorney General Martha Coakley with candidate Jim McKenna.

*Replace Marsha*
By Holly Robichaud
October 28, 2010

On Tuesday vote to replace Martha Coakley as Attorney General. Remember she was the one who said, "Technically it is not illegal to be illegal in Massachusetts." That statement reflects her true belief when it comes to dealing with the issue illegal immigration. When asked if she has referred anyone for deportation, she only cites one case during her tenure as our Attorney General. There are 220,000 illegal immigrants in the Commonwealth and she only found one to deport.

Martha also gave a "get out of jail free card" to Dianne Wilkerson. That's right she bestowed immunity on Wilkerson. In fact, Martha said the following about her so-called case against the former Senator-"We resolved the civil case with her. We resolved it finally. We resolved it well." We are lucky that U.S. Attorney Michael Sullivan didn't drop the ball like Coakley did.

Martha dragged her feet on going after Tim Cahill for using lottery ads to help his candidacy.

It is October. I am surprised Martha is not having another team building day for her office to carve pumpkins.

Jim McKenna is a good alternative. He supports rejecting the Cape Wind deal that could bury Cape Cod residents with high utility bills. McKenna will go after political corruption instead of ignoring it.
​Source: http://www.bostonherald.com/blogs/news/lone_republican/index.php/2010/10/28/replace-marsha/

More...


----------

